# Love my Lab, APS to the rescue (THANK YOU GUYS!)



## IgsEMT (Mar 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, many folks will come out and start trashing one person/business or another and although I have few horror stories (and won't be mentioning names) I'd like to just share the happy story that happened recently with my photo lab.
As always, I design the album, meet up with the client to show them what we've got, modify the design to their specs and send it to print... This time it wasn't any different, except that the final adjustments I was to make, rather then doing on the spot, I did at home BUT at 3am.
I make my album disk, drop it of my lab, a week later I get a call from Alex saying that prints aren't looking my usual. It turned out that accidentally when saving from PSD to JPG, I saved the spreads in low res, ACTUALLY very low res.
Colleague of mine, had similar issue few months ago but uses another lab (again, no names). He printed this GORGEOUS leather flush mount album, *but* every spread was low res and then had to reprint the whole album (at his own full price cost).
My success story is the quality control. Album was designed, reviewed, then modified and went to print... AND THERE AGAIN it was over viewed for quality control...
I can't thank them enough for doing their job well. By the way, the album was printed and ready for delivery to the client 2 weeks after I delivered high res files.
Often, people ask here which photo lab to use. I strongly recommend APS Prolab  APS Prolab - Professional Photo Service. Especially if you're located in NY area, you can stop by their store and see everything first hand. Besides the quality of the prints, I very much enjoy personal attention that they show to every client.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

IgsEMT said:


> Unfortunately, many folks will come out and start trashing one person/business or another and although I have few horror stories (and won't be mentioning names) I'd like to just share the happy story that happened recently with my photo lab.
> As always, I design the album, meet up with the client to show them what we've got, modify the design to their specs and send it to print... This time it wasn't any different, except that the final adjustments I was to make, rather then doing on the spot, I did at home BUT at 3am.
> I make my album disk, drop it of my lab, a week later I get a call from Alex saying that prints aren't looking my usual. It turned out that accidentally when saving from PSD to JPG, I saved the spreads in low res, ACTUALLY very low res.
> Colleague of mine, had similar issue few months ago but uses another lab (again, no names). He printed this GORGEOUS leather flush mount album, *but* every spread was low res and then had to reprint the whole album (at his own full price cost).
> ...



Good to hear that..... usually only hear the bad!


----------

